# Trying to loose body fat with Winstrol, need help with Nutrition and workout routine



## bigsmasher (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,
This is my first post and I'm really seeking any advice you experts can give me. Im 26, male, 189 lbs, 6'2". I've been training for 8 years now and for the past couple years I've been trying to loose body fat while keeping muscle mass but I always end up going on these low calories (1500 cal) diets which I understand now makes me go into starvation mode and burn less fat. I started taking 50mg of winstrol ( which I am going to take for 6 weeks( and I really just want to be cut. I'm happy with the muscle I have now and just want to loose the belly fat. Im really carb sensetive, so when I start eating a lot of carbs it goes STRAIGHT to my stomach. Can anyone please give me any pointers on my diet and my workout routine? Again I dont want to get bigger, just loose the body fat and become cut. And any advise about winstrol?

This is my Nutrition .....

Eat every 3 hours

Meal 1: 1 cup of steel cut oatmeal with 2 tablespoon of flaxseed
8 to 10 egg whites

Meal 2: Protein shake (40g of protein)

Meal 3: 1/2 cup of steel cut oatmeal
8 oz chicken breast
large salid

Meal 4: Protein shake (40g of protein)

Preworkout: Banana and 1 tablespoon of PB

Postworkout: Protein shake (40g of protein)

Meal 5: 8 to 10 egg whites with 2 tablespoons of flaxseed

Calories = 2,245

fat= 61g Protein= 262g and Carbs = 166g

46% Protein
29% Carbs
24% Fat

Am I having too much or too little calories? and am I having too little carbs? Should I increase my carb intake? I know having 3 shakes isnt a good thing but its the easiest and fastest meal I can eat since Im always stuck in my office.


I try to stick with this meal plans for 3 days then on the 4th day I'll eat about
3,252 calories 83g of fat (22%) 338g of carbs (41%) and 307g of protein (37%)

then start my low calorie/low carb meal plan for another 3 days

For my workout I go to the gym 6 days a week,

Mon: 30 mins chest, 30 mins abs, 20 mins cardio
Tues: 45 mins legs, 45 mins cardio
Wed: 30 mins back, 30 mins abs, 20 mins cardio
Thurs: 45 mins for shoulders,bis and tris, 45 mins cardio
Fri: 45mins legs, 45 mins cardio
Sat: 60 mins of circuit training for the entire upper body and 30mins of abs

Should I change my workout routine? I do 15 to 20 reps.

1. So I guess what Im trying to find out is if I am having enough or too many calories and carbs
2. Is my workout routine combined with winstrol ideal for losing body fat?

I also included a picture so you guys could see how bad I need to lose the fat. Thanks guys!


----------



## Built (Jul 17, 2009)

If you're carb sensitive, why all the oatmeal?

Please read the link in my sig on getting started, and get back with some numbers - LBM, your maintenance, also please describe your workouts.


----------



## kyoun1e (Jul 17, 2009)

bigsmasher said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my first post and I'm really seeking any advice you experts can give me. Im 26, male, 189 lbs, 6'2". I've been training for 8 years now and for the past couple years I've been trying to loose body fat while keeping muscle mass but I always end up going on these low calories (1500 cal) diets which I understand now makes me go into starvation mode and burn less fat. I started taking 50mg of winstrol ( which I am going to take for 6 weeks( and I really just want to be cut. I'm happy with the muscle I have now and just want to loose the belly fat. Im really carb sensetive, so when I start eating a lot of carbs it goes STRAIGHT to my stomach. Can anyone please give me any pointers on my diet and my workout routine? Again I dont want to get bigger, just loose the body fat and become cut. And any advise about winstrol?
> 
> This is my Nutrition .....
> ...



You look a little like me before I did UD2.

What's your bodyfat %? Maybe 15-17%?

Quick RFL stint followed by UD2.

Done.

KY


----------



## Yanick (Jul 17, 2009)

To mirror what Built said, you eat a good amount of carbs for a guy thats carb sensitive. Listen to Built, read the stickies, do what she says. You're diets clean enough, if 2200 is indeed how many calories you are taking then stay with it for a solid week and have a carb heavy cheat meal (end of the day) on the weekend. If you are not losing weight, you might think of dropping another 1-200 calories and if you're still not dropping weight you should maybe take a diet/training break. IOW cut back on training volume/cardio for a week or two, say cut everything in half, and eat more calories 2700-3000'ish. Then you can start to slowly drop back down and lose the fat.

You are juicing though, that stuff is really like godamn magic, just don't fall into the trap of relying on the juice to get you where you want to be because you'll be right back here in a couple of weeks/months if you don't get your diet/training sorted.


----------



## bigsmasher (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies, I think my LBM is 162lbs if I'm around 16% BF. My Maintenance level (according to Burn the Fat, Feed the muscle) is 3252 calories. But according to your article its 2850 (190x15) So I'm not really sure what my maintenance is anymore 

So I'm having to many carbs, should I cut some carbs from my breakfast and only have 1/2 Cup of oatmeal rather then a full cup? How much carbs should I have then if I want to burn fat and keep lean muscle? 29% carbs is too much?

My workouts are as followed

monday is chest day: 30 mins of training, incline, decline and flat bench then dips, 15 to 20 reps, 5 sets each exercise (minimal rest between sets). 30 mins of abs, and 20 mins on the treadmill (jogging)

tuesday is leg day: 45 mins of training, squats, leg extentions, hamstring machine, calf raises and lungs.  8 to 12 reps , 5 sets each exercise. 30 to 45 mins on treadmill on the high incline with low speed (2.5 to 3.0)

wednesday is back day: 30 mins of training, pull ups, lat pull downs, hyperextentions, seated rows and T bar rows(minimal rest between sets), 12 to 15 reps, 5 sets each exercise. 30 mins of abs, and 20 mins on the treadmill (jogging)

thursday is shoulders, bis and tri day: I dont want to get my arms any biggger so I combine these 3 muscles on the same day: 45 mins of training, hammer curls,  Preacher Curls, V-Grip Cable Pushdowns, flatbar tricep pulldowns and dips, Lateral Raises, Arnold Dumbbell, Front dumbbell raises and Bent Over Lateral Raises (minimal rest between sets).  15 to 20 reps , 4 sets each exercise. 30 to 45 mins on treadmill on the high incline with low speed (2.5 to 3.0)

Friday is leg day: same as tuesdays leg day

Saturday is curcuit traning: an hour of upper body circuit training will minimal rest between sets. 

Where can I get Oral Yohimbine HCL and L-Tyrosine and can I take that while Im on Winstrol? Does GNC carry it?

Thanks again for everyones imput


----------



## bigsmasher (Jul 17, 2009)

*UD2 diet vs burn the fat feed the muscle diet by Venturo*

Is the UD2 diet the same as Venturo's burn the fat feed the muscle diet. Ive already read Venturo's diet so I dont know if I should buy the ud2 ebook and start the ud2 diet, do you know if its the same?


----------



## bigsmasher (Jul 17, 2009)

am I suppose to stack anything with winstrol? I keep reading post about stacking test with winstrol. I dont want to get any bigger, so is it fine if i just take winstrol by itself with 1500mg of glucosamine?


----------



## Marat (Jul 17, 2009)

bigsmasher said:


> Is the UD2 diet the same as Venturo's burn the fat feed the muscle diet. Ive already read Venturo's diet so I dont know if I should buy the ud2 ebook and start the ud2 diet, do you know if its the same?



They are not the same. UD2.0 is more specialized in bringing individuals down to lower BF percentages.


----------



## Built (Jul 17, 2009)

bigsmasher said:


> Thanks for the quick replies, I think my LBM is 162lbs if I'm around 16% BF. My Maintenance level (according to Burn the Fat, Feed the muscle) is 3252 calories. But according to your article its 2850 (190x15) So I'm not really sure what my maintenance is anymore


Maintenance is something you find by tracking, not by calculation. You might just split the difference and assume it's 3000 a day for now. 


bigsmasher said:


> So I'm having to many carbs, should I cut some carbs from my breakfast and only have 1/2 Cup of oatmeal rather then a full cup? How much carbs should I have then if I want to burn fat and keep lean muscle? 29% carbs is too much?
> :


The percentage doesn't matter. The timing and the amount do though. I'd save the carbs for the meal just before and the meal right after you train. Might be more comfortable. Eat protein and fat with veggies the rest of the day. 


bigsmasher said:


> My workouts are as followed
> 
> monday is chest day: 30 mins of training, incline, decline and flat bench then dips, 15 to 20 reps, 5 sets each exercise (minimal rest between sets). 30 mins of abs, and 20 mins on the treadmill (jogging)
> 
> ...



No offence, but your workouts suck. You are doing too much cardio, too many high rep sets, and a bodypart split isn't the greatest for anyone, much less unassisted. I realize you're planning a cycle, but you might as well HELP it work, yanno?




bigsmasher said:


> thursday is shoulders, bis and tri day: I dont want to get my arms any biggger so I combine these 3 muscles on the same day:



You are cutting. You aren't going to make ANY muscle any bigger. 


bigsmasher said:


> 45 mins of training, hammer curls,  Preacher Curls, V-Grip Cable Pushdowns, flatbar tricep pulldowns and dips, Lateral Raises, Arnold Dumbbell, Front dumbbell raises and Bent Over Lateral Raises (minimal rest between sets).  15 to 20 reps , 4 sets each exercise. 30 to 45 mins on treadmill on the high incline with low speed (2.5 to 3.0)
> 
> Friday is leg day: same as tuesdays leg day
> 
> ...



Please fix your diet and your training before you go near AAS or supplementation.


----------



## TheRhino (Jul 17, 2009)

bigsmasher said:


> am I suppose to stack anything with winstrol? I keep reading post about stacking test with winstrol. I dont want to get any bigger, so is it fine if i just take winstrol by itself with 1500mg of glucosamine?



ya either take test with it or get off it, your joints will go to shit and it will make you not injoy your work outs. its the worst pain ever, plus your more likely to injure your self. trust me i know from experience or i  should say lack of experience at the time.


----------



## bigsmasher (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you for the Feedback, is this diet better?

Meal 1
10 egg whites with mushrooms with flaxseeds
2 tablespoons of PB

Meal 2
Protein shake (54g of protein)

Meal 3
8oz of chicken breast and a large salad

Meal 4
Protein shake (54g of protein)

Meal 5 
1/2 cup of oatmeal
1 large banana
4oz chicken breast 

post workout meal
protein shake  (27g of protein) and a large apple

Meal 6 (45 mins after my post workout meal)
10 eggs with mushrooms with flaxseeds

2375 calories 
351g protein  (59%)
147g carbs    (24%)
44g  fat        (16%)


For workout 

Monday: 45 to 60 mins of Lyle’s Protocol 3 and 30 mins of abs 
Tuesday: Legs and shoulders (1hr)
Wednesday: 45 to 60 mins of Lyle’s Protocol 3 and 30 mins of abs
Thursday: Back and bis circuit training (1hr)
Friday: 45 to 60 mins of Lyle’s Protocol 3 and 30 mins of abs
Saturday: Chest and tris circuit training (1hr)


----------



## Built (Jul 17, 2009)

Did you read the guidelines for protein and fat? 

Why so many meals? For your weight training, what movements, how much weight, and what reps and sets are you planning?

What bodyfat are you currently at?


----------



## DIVINITUS (Jul 17, 2009)

Bigsmasher...to touch on what Built said about your workouts.  Even though my results shouldn't be used as a barometer for yours or anyone else's, I can say that once I revolved my workouts around the core exercises (Bench, squat, deads, rows, weighted chins, etc.), kept my intensity up (for me it was a 4-6 rep range) and dialed back my volume, I really started to notice results.  My goals were to get leaner while maintaining strength, like you.  To put it in perspective, I spend the same time you spend on abs for my entire workout on most days depending on the amount of people in the gym.

If you haven't already, listen to the podcast with Lyle from the below link.  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/100809-lyle-mcdonald-podcast.html


Among other things, he talks at length about the people (maybe you?) who ratchet UP there workouts while eating at a caloric deficit and how they rarely achieve the results they desire.  Really a great podcast with some really good info.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 18, 2009)

Ditch the "winny" or "weeny" and get a proper diet and workout plan. One can look at your pic and tell that you have neither.  Read the stickies.  YOu still have to have a proper diet and workout plan to get the most out of the medicine.  There's just no need for it at your level.  

Now, Pick one or the other.  Gain muscle/fat, or lose fat/muscle.


----------



## bigsmasher (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone for their input (especially Built) I am going to purchase UD2.0 and try to fix up my workout and nutrition and as for now Im going to stop taking winstrol. I need to do some more reading and research on AAS, maybe next summer I'll be ready for winny.


----------



## Bojangles27 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have winstrol waiting to be taken, a good nutrition and workout plan. But every post I read says to take it with decca or test...etc... The two problems im facing are, I do not want to gain any size just lean and harden up (so no decca) and I can not find test anywhere. My questions are, can I take a over the counter test supplement and stack it with winstrol? (i know it sounds stupid). What vitamins should I take with winstrol if I take it by its self? Its my first cycle (im sure it's obvious) and everyone tells me that I need to do test if I do winstrol..Need some veterans insight on this issue. Thanks


----------



## njc (Oct 19, 2010)

Bojangles27 said:


> I have winstrol waiting to be taken, a good nutrition and workout plan. But every post I read says to take it with decca or test...etc... The two problems im facing are, I do not want to gain any size just lean and harden up (so no decca) and I can not find test anywhere. My questions are, can I take a over the counter test supplement and stack it with winstrol? (i know it sounds stupid). What vitamins should I take with winstrol if I take it by its self? Its my first cycle (im sure it's obvious) and everyone tells me that I need to do test if I do winstrol..Need some veterans insight on this issue. Thanks


 
Winstrol does not burn fat. Also, a cycle consisting of Deca and Winstrol with no test would be retarded. More retarded than Winstrol by itself even.  I have no clue why some people consider Winstrol to be a good "cutter."  There's no reason to think that of it.  It CAN bring out vascularity if your BF is low enough, but if you're simply trying to lose weight, you can get the same results without it essentially.


----------



## angelcabrera459 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Ref:Trying to loose body fat with Winstrol, need help with Nutrition and workout rout*



bigsmasher said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my first post and I'm really seeking any advice you experts can give m
> For my workout I go to the gym 6 days a week,
> 
> ...




I don't have any idea about wistrol, so many instructions. I used to use stratzol which simple and effective. It burns fat in a natural way. Its safe to use.


----------



## RANE (Nov 10, 2010)

Using Winstrol and Deca alone and say goodbye to your dick and libido. that is just a recipe for disaster. Oh and your joints will hate you for it. Winstrol only dries you out it does not burn fat.


----------



## bigmikeymike (Nov 22, 2010)

*smoke sum*

im in tha same boat as u buddie. just that i dont do all that meal plan. i just eat in portion n take protien. ive notice i gain in size and my arms looks more define. but that belly of yours u'l lose it but not as fast as u think ur going to lose it. its easy to gain but harder to lose. so pretty much what ever u got from that winny is what u get. unless u start another cycle. and im on my 3rd cycle. i still have a belly but not as bad as before. in the beginning i weighed 195 im 5ft 8in ive lost 15lbs in 4weeks. and then gain 8lbs of muscle 3 weeks later but i was stacking it with equidex 200. so now i weigh close to 190. i probably going to bulk up after this since its getting close to winter time. even doh its not cold here yet in tx.


----------



## JPN (Dec 4, 2010)

nice post


----------



## JPN (Dec 4, 2010)

nice


----------

